# trail xa



## Livanh (22. April 2009)

hiho,
wollt mal in die runde fragen, ob evtl scho wer ein trail xa sein eigen nennt?
oder ist das noch zu neu ?
vielleicht ist ja wer auch eins probegefahren? jedenfalls her mit allen infos
die ihr so habt 
bilder wärn auch toll. auf der hp hab ich leider nur ein oder 2 gefunden.
mfg


----------



## 2und4zig (23. April 2009)

Hey, das würde mich auch interessieren! Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wievel Federweg die Wildsau Trail XA jetzt wirklich hat, da widersprechen sich leider Internetseite und Katalog.

Hab auf der Eurobike letztes Jahr ein Foto vom Rahmen gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipp (24. April 2009)

auf der website gibt es einen link zum artikel in der letzten freeride.
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/image/presse/Freeride Maerz09.pdf
spricht eigentlich für sich.  hier werden 180mm angegeben, was sich aber durch dämpferlänge und hub, bzw. die gewählten anlenkpunkte noch beeinflussen lässt.


----------



## S.Jay (24. April 2009)

@wipp in der Freeride sind 200mm angegeben, bitte nochmal nachlesen.
@alle der Jü hat mir letztens noch ne email geschrieben wo er sagte, das das Ding max. 180mm hinten hat.
Aber nächste Woche weis ich mehr weil ich mal zum Jü hinfahre.
Gruß und Ride on


----------



## Wipp (24. April 2009)

uuuups
habe die inoffiziellen daten vom jü dann wohl schon so verinnerlicht das ich 180mm geschrieben habe.


----------



## Jeff-Banks (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
Ich wollte das Thema hier nochmal aktualisieren. Gibts jetzt schon jemanden der die Trail XA sein eigen nennt? Oder hat schon einer Bestellt? Ist es schon wer gefahren und kann berichten?


----------



## S.Jay (18. Juni 2009)

Jo, war mal beim Jü und hab ne Runde auf dem Ding gedreht. Allerdings nur auf der örtlichen Hauptsraße. Da hat das Teil allerdings Riesenspass gemacht, und vom Gefühl her sag ich mal taugts für alle Lebenslagen, ein schönes Enduro halt.


----------



## pebblesathome (15. Juli 2009)

Jeff-Banks schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich wollte das Thema hier nochmal aktualisieren. Gibts jetzt schon jemanden der die Trail XA sein eigen nennt? Oder hat schon einer Bestellt? Ist es schon wer gefahren und kann berichten?




Hi,
die Familie Alutech hat Nachwuchs bekommen...............
Es ist eine Wildsau trail xa in Alu natur und um die 17 kg schwer.
Sie erfreut sich (noch) bester Gesundheit, war ja auch noch nicht in freier Wildbahn.
Vater wohlauf und mächtig stolz.
Mutter..???...Danke Jürgen!

Also, sie soll doch kein Einzelkind werden, wo bleiben die Geschwister?


----------



## S.Jay (15. Juli 2009)

ja cool, dann zeig mal bitte Bildchen


----------



## pebblesathome (15. Juli 2009)

mal sehen, obs klappt...


----------



## S.Jay (17. Juli 2009)

well, well well-
wirklich sehr schönes Rädchen und endlich einer mit Mut zu E2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pebblesathome (17. Juli 2009)

und endlich einer mit Mut zu E2.[/QUOTE]

was willst Du mir damit sagen, mach mir keine angst

Frage, suche ne gute schaltbare Kefü, jemand ne Idee?
Der Jü sagte was von Syntace bringt was aufm Markt (was wohl mit Ihm entwickelt wurde, oder so ähnlich?)


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juli 2009)

e thirteen DRS


----------



## S.Jay (18. Juli 2009)

bis jetzt war das E2 immer etwas sagen wir mal polarisierend. Ich jedenfalls finds ganz schick am Trail-XA, weil es da zu den Proportionen ganz gut passt an meinem Keiler fänd ich es zu filigran.
So nun zur Kefü, soweit ich das beim Jü richtig verstanden habe muß man bei der Syntace irgendwie noch Löcher in die Kettenstreben bohren. Deshalb fänd ich das nicht so toll.
Hoffe Du hast jetzt keine Angst mehr.
Gruß und ride free


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Juli 2009)

Jo, Loch in der Kettenstrebe und geliefert wird sie gefühlt 2015. Preis wollen wir lieber nicht wissen. Syntace eben.

 Kann JÜ, wenn er das Ding schon erfunden hat, das Ding nicht einfach selber bauen? Dann haben wir wenigstens 2009 unsere eigene KeFü für die Sau.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## S.Jay (19. Juli 2009)

wenn er die Möglichkeiten hätte würde er es vielleicht sogar machen.
Aber es gibt bestimmt noch andere schöne Kefüs, von 77 designez oder so??


----------



## rsu (19. Juli 2009)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen alleine? Wirklich leicht scheint er nicht geworden zu sein. 17kg schaffe ich ja mit meiner Wildsau Hardride 19" ohne Probleme und mit richtigen DH Reifen.

Sonst aber sicher ein schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

